# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی طراحی پارچه و لباس

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته ی طراحی پارچه و لباس






دیباچه:


برای  بزرگداشت و ارج گذاشتن به مقام شاعران، نویسندگان، دانشمندان و وزیران، به  آن‌ها جامه‌ای دوخته می‌بخشیدند که به آن خلعت می‌گفتند. برای مجازات  مقصران نیز لباس ناموزون بر تنشان می‌کردند و کلاهی مضحک بر سرشان  می‌گذاشتند و او را پیاده یا سواره در شهر می‌گرداندند. حتی وقتی  می‌خواستند از قدیمی‌‌ترین و مجرب‌ترین پهلوان‌ها سخن بگویند، می‌گفتند که  فلانی پیش‌کسوت است، یعنی که او یک پیراهن بیشتر پاره کرده و یا در زورخانه  لنگ و اِزار را زودتر گرفته است.به عبارت دیگر در طی تاریخ همیشه لباس  بیانگر فرهنگ، قومیت، شخصیت و مقام یک فرد بوده و به همین دلیل ارزش و  اهمیت بسیاری داشته است و باز به همین دلیل باید برای رشته طراحی پارچه و  لباس، ارزش بسیاری قائل شد چرا که این رشته از یک سو در حفظ فرهنگ و ملیت  یک کشور نقش به سزایی دارد و از سوی دیگر می‌تواند بهترین، راحت‌ترین و  کاربردی‌ترین لباس‌ها و پارچه‌ها را برای مردم جامعه به ارمغان بیاورد.  رشته‌ طراحی‌ پارچه‌ و لباس‌ یک‌ رشته‌ هنری‌ کاربردی‌ است‌ که‌ دارای‌ سه‌  گرایش‌ طراحی‌ لباس‌، طراحی‌ چاپ‌ پارچه‌ و طراحی‌ بافت‌ پارچه‌ می‌باشد.


گرایش‌ طراحی‌ لباس‌:


این‌  گرایش‌ دارای‌ دو شاخه‌ اصلی‌ تک‌ دوزی‌ یا مزون‌ و صنعت‌ است‌ که‌ شاخه‌  تک‌دوزی‌ به‌ طراحی‌ و دوخت‌ لباس‌ برای‌ افراد مختلف‌ می‌پردازد و شاخه‌  صنعت‌ که‌ کاربردی‌تر است‌ به‌ بخش‌های‌ مختلفی‌ تقسیم‌ می‌شود که‌ از آن‌  جمله‌ می‌توان‌ به‌ بخش‌های‌ پارچه‌ جین‌، پیراهن‌ بچه‌، پیراهن‌ زنانه‌،  لباس‌ مردانه‌ و... اشاره‌ کرد. به‌ گفته‌ دیگر گرایش‌ طراحی‌ لباس‌ به‌  آموزش‌ طراحی‌ کاربردی‌ و طراحی‌ مـُد می‌پردازد که‌ در این‌ میان‌ طراحی‌  کاربردی‌ شامل‌ طراحی‌ لباس‌ مشاغل‌ و گروه‌های‌ مختلف‌ جامعه‌ مثل‌  ورزشکاران‌، قوای‌ سه‌ گانه‌ ارتش‌ و مواردی‌ از این‌ قبیل‌ می‌شود و  طراحی‌ مد نیز جنبه‌ فانتزی‌ دارد؛ در این بخش،‌ طراح‌ با کار خود،  خلاقیتش‌ را نشان‌ می‌دهد تا افراد دیگر از این‌ طرح‌ جدید ایده‌ بگیرند و  کارهای‌ تازه‌ای‌ را به‌ بازار عرضه‌ کنند.



درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ طراحی‌ پارچه‌ و لباس‌:


مبانی‌  هنرهای‌ تجسمی‌، کارگاه‌ طراحی‌ پایه‌، کارگاه‌ عکاسی‌ پایه‌، هنر و تمدن‌  اسلامی‌، آشنایی‌ با هنر در تاریخ‌ ، آشنایی‌ با هنرهای‌ سنتی‌ ایران‌،  هندسه‌ نقوش‌ در صنایع‌ دستی‌ ایران‌، خوشنویسی‌ و طراحی‌ حروف‌، آشنایی‌  با پارچه‌ و لباس‌های‌ سنتی‌ ایران‌، پارچه‌شناسی‌، کارگاه‌ طراحی‌ بافت‌  مقدماتی‌، کارگاه‌ طراحی‌ چاپ‌ مقدماتی‌، کارگاه‌ طراحی‌ لباس‌ مقدماتی‌،  آشنایی‌ با رشته‌های‌ هنری‌ معاصر، انسان‌، طبیعت‌ و طراحی‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ طراحی‌ لباس‌:


تاریخ‌  لباس‌ در ایران‌ و جهان‌، کارگاه‌ طراحی‌ تخصصی‌، کارگاه‌ دوخت‌ ، کارگاه‌  طرح‌ و تهیه‌ الگو، کارگاه‌ طراحی‌ لباس‌، انسان‌، طبیعت‌ و طراحی‌،  تحقیق‌ (طراحی‌ لباس‌)، طرح‌ و رساله‌ نهایی‌.

گرایش‌ طراحی‌ چاپ‌ پارچه:


در  طراحی‌ چاپ‌ پارچه‌، دانشجویان‌ آموزش‌ می‌بینند که‌ چگونه‌ برای‌  پارچه‌های‌ بافته‌ شده‌ طرح‌ بدهند. در طراحی چاپ پارچه‌، از لحاظ‌  رنگ‌بندی‌، طراحی‌ با راپورت‌بندی‌ روبرو است‌. و منظور از راپورت‌بندی‌  این‌ است‌ که‌ طراح‌، طرح‌ را بر روی‌ پارچه‌ به‌ گونه‌ای‌ تکرار کند که‌  این‌ تکرار چشم‌ آزار نباشد، یعنی‌ طراح‌ با توجه‌ به‌ نوع‌، تراکم‌ تار و  پود، رنگ‌ و میزان‌ پذیرش‌ رنگ‌ یا آبی‌ که‌ در پارچه‌ وجود دارد و همچنین‌  نوع‌ چاپ‌ پارچه‌ که‌ می‌تواند چاپ‌ روتاری‌، سیلک‌، غلطکی‌ یا چاپ‌های‌  مدرن‌ باشد؛ طرح‌ خود را ارائه‌ می‌دهد.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ چاپ‌ پارچه‌:


پارچه‌شناسی‌  تخصصی‌، تاریخ‌ پارچه‌ و نساجی‌، کارگاه‌ رنگرزی‌، تحول‌ صنایع‌ دستی‌ در  دنیا، کارگاه‌ طراحی‌ چاپ‌، تحقیق‌ (چاپ‌ پارچه‌)، طرح‌ و رساله‌ نهایی‌.


گرایش‌ طراحی‌ بافت‌ پارچه‌:


گرایش‌  بافت‌ پارچه‌ به‌ طراحی‌ و نفش‌بندی‌ پارچه‌ می‌پردازد. به‌ عبارت‌ دیگر  دانشجویان‌ این‌ رشته‌ با طراحی‌ بافت‌ پارچه‌هایی‌ که‌ ساختمان‌ آنها از  تاروپود تشکیل‌ شده‌، آشنا می‌شوند. دانشجوی‌ طراحی‌ بافت‌ پارچه‌ با  تاروپود پارچه‌ بازی‌ می‌کند تا طرح‌ جدیدی‌ ارائه‌ دهد و در این‌ راستا  لازم‌ است‌ که‌ با انواع‌ بافت‌ پارچه‌ آشنا باشد تا بتواند با توجه‌ به‌  نوع‌ کاربرد، طرح‌ مورد نظرش‌ را ارائه‌ دهد. برای‌ مثال‌ پارچه‌ای‌ که‌  برای‌ مبلمان‌ اداری‌ طراحی‌ می‌شود، جنس‌، طرح‌ و رنگش‌ با پارچه‌ مبلمان‌  منزل‌ متفاوت‌ است‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بافت‌ پارچه‌:


پارچه‌شناسی‌  تخصصی‌، تاریخ‌ پارچه‌ و نساجی‌، کارگاه‌ رنگرزی‌، تحول‌ صنایع‌ دستی‌ در  دنیا، کارگاه‌ طراحی‌ بافت‌، تحقیق‌ (بافت‌ پارچه‌) ، طرح‌ و رساله‌  نهایی‌.



توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


یک‌  دانشجوی‌ طراحی‌ پارچه‌ و لباس‌ باید هنرهای‌ تجسمی‌ را بشناسد و دارای‌  خلاقیت‌ و دید هنری‌ باشد. داوطلبان‌ باید بدانند که‌ رشته‌ طراحی‌ پارچه‌ و  لباس‌، یک‌ رشته‌ کاربردی‌ است؛‌ یعنی‌ هدف‌ این‌ رشته‌ طراحی‌ اصولی‌  پارچه‌ و لباس‌ با حفظ‌ خلاقیت‌ هنری‌ است و در نهایت‌ باید محصول‌ هنرمند،  به‌ صورت‌ تولید انبوه‌ وارد بازار شود. به‌ همین‌ خاطر هنرمندانی‌ که‌  فقط‌ برای‌ حس‌ خودشان‌ طراحی‌ می‌کنند، در این‌ رشته‌ موفق‌ نمی‌شوند و  بهتر است‌ رشته‌ نقاشی‌ را انتخاب‌ کنند.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


امروزه‌  صاحبان‌ صنایع‌ متوجه‌ شده‌اند که‌ باید اصول‌ علمی‌ طراحی‌ و رنگ‌بندی‌  را رعایت‌ کنند تا کارشان‌ توان‌ رقابت‌ در بازار را داشته‌ باشد. برای‌  مثال‌ شرکت‌های‌ خودروسازی‌ به‌ دنبال‌ الگوساز و طراح‌ بافت‌ پارچه‌ برای‌ روکش‌ صندلی‌ خودرو هستند. بازار کار طراحی‌ لباس‌ نیز بسیار خوب‌ است‌ و حتی‌ اگر فارغ‌التحصیل‌ این‌ گرایش‌ جذب‌ سازمان‌ها و مراکز خصوصی‌ و دولتی‌ نشود، می‌تواند با سرمایه‌ای‌ اندک‌ برای‌ خود، کار کند


منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی



*

----------

